# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Long Term Effects of Polyphasic Sleep

## Kael Seoras

At this point I'm semi-interested in trying some form of polyphasic sleep...but I'm still unsure...

Has anyone here been on a polyphasic sleep schedule for a long time? Like years? And can you say that there aren't negative long term effects of polyphasic sleep?

----------


## Flying Mandarine

Here is an interesting link from someone who seems to know quite a bit about sleeping and who thinks polyphasic sleep is basically very unhealthy: http://www.supermemo.com/articles/polyphasic.htm

I haven't found any equivalent article (in terms of complexity) which would evidence that polyphasic sleep is healthy.

----------


## Kael Seoras

That article...made perfect sense  ::lol:: 

Let's see what there is to the contrary though.

In any case, I definitely would like to adopt a biphasic pattern of sleep...I hope my schedule will allow it.

----------


## aceofspades

uberman doesn't really have long term effects persay but it is taxing on your body.

Although everyman really isn't taxing on your body since you still get your needed deep sleep. So if your worried about your physical stamina and recovery you might want to go with everyman.

----------


## Valwen

> Here is an interesting link from someone who seems to know quite a bit about sleeping and who thinks polyphasic sleep is basically very unhealthy: http://www.supermemo.com/articles/polyphasic.htm
> 
> I haven't found any equivalent article (in terms of complexity) which would evidence that polyphasic sleep is healthy.




After reading that article I don't want to try polyphasic sleep at all. The article could be more scientific, but it has some really good points. I think I'll try biphasic in college.

----------


## aceofspades

> After reading that article I don't want to try polyphasic sleep at all. The article could be more scientific, but it has some really good points. I think I'll try biphasic in college.



although the everyman schedule you get more deep sleep. Although u do give up some waking time. I think that everyman is a good compromise and that it really solves the problems mentioned in this article. That and itis much easier for us normla people to take 3 naps a day rather than 6

----------


## Fluffysilver

I'm biphasic, and have been for about... hmm. Almost a year now, I'd say. Biphasic sleep is fantastic - I was way more alert after trying it than when I was monophasic, not to mention I had reduced stress in the evenings. Haven't tried polyphasic, though, but I can't because of school and such.

----------


## aceofspades

...if your going to try polyphasic...do everyman. you can basically go to sleep right before school and take another nap after school and ude be set. It really is so nice an flexible.

----------


## DiThi

That supermemo article is full of BS. Please read this: http://www.puredoxyk.com/index.php/2...yphasic-sleep/

PureDoxyk herself has been more than 2 years at polyphasic sleeping and some people at polyphasic google group are also several months polyphasing.

As for long term effects, read this:

http://www.whatagreatidea.com/nakamatsu.htm

http://groups.google.com/group/Polyp...755c78?lnk=gst

----------


## Flying Mandarine

DiThi: Thanks for the links, I read them all (I haven't checked the polyphasic google group though, but will do). However, I cannot see any scientific claims in any of these links; the first one is just a woman counter-arguing but not with any scientific arguments (moreover, 2 years of polyphasic sleeping isn't much, and I've rarely read the blog of someone who stayed polyphasic more than two years, like, ten of twenty years, so I guess there is a reason, and a reason other than just "social" reasons).

The two last links also don't bring anything scientific, although I'd like to learn more about this chair Nakamatsu created. However, when I see what's the recipe for his "brain food," (he says: "They are a special mixture of dried shrimp, seaweed, cheese, yogurt, eel, eggs, beef, and chicken livers—all fortified with vitamins.") I'm afraid he must not be that great of a thinker, since most of these foods are rather unhealthy. But maybe I'm missing something here.

That's a pity because I really want to believe that polyphasic sleep is as healthy or healthier as a "normal" sleep schedule, but I'm afraid I still haven't read anything convincing enough (like a study).

----------


## DiThi

Yeah, I hadn't enough time to explain the links... The reason I put the last 2 links is to somewhat proof that there are people doing everyman for a lot of years. I'm afraid there is not real scientific research yet about long term effects, but that proof is enough for me.

Puredoxyk did not make any scientific claim, but Dr. Wozniak didn't either (directly related to uberman/everyman). The effects of sleep deprivation are well known and well studied, as well as sleep disorders, but that knowledge cannot be directly applied to polyphasic sleeping since sleep deprivation symptoms dissapear completely in successful polyphasers after adaptation.

As for diet I think a raw food diet is the healthiest one. I'll do a 30-day trial after I'm adapted to uberman.

You should try everyman, it's much easier than uberman. Also I recommend puredoxyk's Ubersleep book.

----------


## luke

I agree with fluffysilver. bi phasic sleeping is the way to go. I have been doing it for about 8 months now and i enjoy it. It is simple because you only need a 1.5 or 3 hour sleep in the afternoon, and then again in the morning before the day begins. Myself, i sleep from around 4:15 pm to 7:15 pm and then again from either 2:30 am or 4:00 am until 7:00 am. My afternoon nap occurs when i get abck from school. I feel refreashed, but i am lazy so i probably sleep too much, i could cope with about 4.5 hours but like i said, im lazy.

i do not regret bi phasic at all. It feels so natural, and it is great for getting some peace and quiet.


EDIT: I tried tri phasic for about 48 hours and then cbf, but it might be better if i had got into the routine. i might also try polyphasic somewhere along the track. for beginners, go bi phasic for starters.

----------


## scratchnloved

well, i'm no expert on this(in fact, just figured out what it is), but multiphase sleep seems very benefecial to me.
As early humans appeared to have a nomadic lifestyle, "catching quick z's" is programmed right into our minds  :wink2: 
Can't sleep for 8~9 hours in one sitting while you're trailing something/running for your life.

----------


## blade5x

> I agree with fluffysilver. bi phasic sleeping is the way to go. I have been doing it for about 8 months now and i enjoy it. It is simple because you only need a 1.5 or 3 hour sleep in the afternoon, and then again in the morning before the day begins. Myself, i sleep from around 4:15 pm to 7:15 pm and then again from either 2:30 am or 4:00 am until 7:00 am. My afternoon nap occurs when i get abck from school. I feel refreashed, but i am lazy so i probably sleep too much, i could cope with about 4.5 hours but like i said, im lazy.
> 
> i do not regret bi phasic at all. It feels so natural, and it is great for getting some peace and quiet.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I tried tri phasic for about 48 hours and then cbf, but it might be better if i had got into the routine. i might also try polyphasic somewhere along the track. for beginners, go bi phasic for starters.



Is there some kind of adjustment phase? There have been nights that I may have only had 4 hours of sleep... and sleeping 2-3 hours in the afternoon made me only feel worse. Every time I slip past 30-45 minute naps in the afternoon, I wake up feeling like I was just hit by a truck.

----------


## Ryles

Way I see it is, I'm freaking exhausted 24/7.  I wake up and in half an hour I want to go back to sleep.  Whether I get 2 or 12 hours a night, this is the case.  I try to eat healthy, exercise, all that- it still happens.  I haven't found a magic number that lets me wake up feeling refreshed.  There is no way that this is healthy, so I'm kind of doubting that it's the best thing.   I also noticed that, when I have an open schedule, I tend to end up nocturnal (over summer I accidentally started going to sleep about 6 or 7 am), so this lets me do that while still attending classes during the day.  I've only just started trying it, but the few times I managed to wake myself for the night time stretch I got a decent amount done. (I'm doing everyman with 3 naps and 3 hour core, fyi)





> Is there some kind of adjustment phase? There have been nights that I may have only had 4 hours of sleep... and sleeping 2-3 hours in the afternoon made me only feel worse. Every time I slip past 30-45 minute naps in the afternoon, I wake up feeling like I was just hit by a truck.



Yeah.  I've heard various things, it depends on what you're doing (aka: uberman vs everyman)  Uberman the adjustment phase is apparently only about 2 weeks, because you're basically sleep depriving your body so it forces itself to adjust before you die (_from what I've heard_, not fact) and everyman can take a month or two since you've still got the core to fall back on.  I think that the goal is 1 month before you're allowed to say that you know what it is to be on polyphasic sleep.   It's been a few months since I looked this stuff up, though.  And it's kinda 4 am and I'm not used to this schedule at all so, yeah.

----------


## andrewh817

How does Polyphasic Sleep affect your diet and eating intervals?

----------


## DiThi

Meals tend to be lighter but more frequent, and never just before a nap. If you eat a heavy meal up to 1 hour before a nap, you'll have trouble waking up.

----------


## luke

> Is there some kind of adjustment phase? There have been nights that I may have only had 4 hours of sleep... and sleeping 2-3 hours in the afternoon made me only feel worse. Every time I slip past 30-45 minute naps in the afternoon, I wake up feeling like I was just hit by a truck.



Yep, not strange at all. When I was adjusting, I had to try really hard to stay up just so I could be tired enough in the afternoon so I could fall asleep. Even then, I found it hard to fall asleep in the afternoon because I simply wasn't use to it. When I would wake up, I felt bad, but it was all part of the transition. Now, when i wake up, its just like waking up from my morning sleep. I feel tired/dazed (hey, I just woke up) but after an hour I am fully active. I nearly quit bi phasic because the transition was difficult, but I'm very glad I didn't.

The reason why bi phasic is better than polyphasic is simply beause polyphasics are very restricted in what they are allowed to do. They must constantly plan their day around their naps (I don't have to as much), and bracket their outings with two naps either side.

----------


## MightyDuck

What I decided to do was read Stampi's book, from what i have read so far it documents it quite well, and if you are interested in a scientific study, here you go  :smiley:

----------

